# What do you guys think about SARMS



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

I came across ‘Brutal Force’ supplement company and they sell “legal SARMs” anyone have any experience with them and how their products are?


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2021)

SARMs... stop right there.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

snake said:


> SARMs... stop right there.


Fair, care to elaborate more? I’m just curious as to what you think. Kinda like a “change my mind” I just want to hear what you have to fully say about it in comparison to Roids.


----------



## snake (Aug 25, 2021)

DivinePatriot said:


> Fair, care to elaborate more? I’m just curious as to what you think. Kinda like a “change my mind” I just want to hear what you have to fully say about it in comparison to Roids.


There is no comparison. If you're going to take a risk, there should be a reward. I'm just not big on that shit


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

snake said:


> There is no comparison. If you're going to take a risk, there should be a reward. I'm just not big on that shit


Got you so basically, Sarms don’t have a lasting effect of muscle gain after the fact then that of steroids. Cool thanks


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2021)

Steroids work better than SARMs. 

Steroids have a longer history with known pros vs cons.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Steroids work better than SARMs.
> 
> Steroids have a longer history with known pros vs cons.


Dope, so when it comes to Steroids; I know the pros and the cons that come along with them. However when taken at TRT clinical dosages, would they have a lesser chance of said side effects?


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2021)

DivinePatriot said:


> Dope, so when it comes to Steroids; I know the pros and the cons that come along with them. However when taken at TRT clinical dosages, would they have a lesser chance of said side effects?


At a true TRT dose, testosterone is beneficial since you're replacing what your body should be making. Low testosterone has health risks, so taking true TRT is healthy.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> At a true TRT dose, testosterone is beneficial since you're replacing what your body should be making. Low testosterone has health risks, so taking true TRT is healthy.


Okay cool, so for me in my early twenties, this should just completely help me break through my plateau? Being that I already make normal levels of test.


----------



## CJ (Aug 25, 2021)

DivinePatriot said:


> Okay cool, so for me in my early twenties, this should just completely help me break through my plateau? Being that I already make normal levels of test.


Absolutely not. You take a TRT dose, it will only replace what your body makes, it will not add to it. Your body will stop making its own testosterone because it's being replaced.

And despite what you hear, many SARMS shut you down this way also. And they have their own sets of problems. And that's in addition to simply not being as good as steroids are.

Early 20's, you don't need anything to grow besides food, hard training, and sleep. If you've hit a plateau in early 20's, you're doing something wrong in those areas.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not. You take a TRT dose, it will only replace what your body makes, it will not add to it. Your body will stop making its own testosterone because it's being replaced.
> 
> And despite what you hear, many SARMS shut you down this way also. And they have their own sets of problems. And that's in addition to simply not being as good as steroids are.
> 
> Early 20's, you don't need anything to grow besides food, hard training, and sleep. If you've hit a plateau in early 20's, you're doing something wrong in those areas.


I can confirm via bloodwork that even mild SARMs like ostarine are suppressive to HPTA


----------



## eazy (Aug 25, 2021)

research chemicals with no proven track record of success. 

I wasted money and time with sarms. 

made more progress with proper training and dialed in nutrition.

If you are like me and will do what you wanted anyway at least start your research with lgd-4033 and s23.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not. You take a TRT dose, it will only replace what your body makes, it will not add to it. Your body will stop making its own testosterone because it's being replaced.
> 
> And despite what you hear, many SARMS shut you down this way also. And they have their own sets of problems. And that's in addition to simply not being as good as steroids are.
> 
> Early 20's, you don't need anything to grow besides food, hard training, and sleep. If you've hit a plateau in early 20's, you're doing something wrong in those areas.


We can close the thread right here.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 26, 2021)

I think they suck the balls.

They suck them...the balls.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Absolutely not. You take a TRT dose, it will only replace what your body makes, it will not add to it. Your body will stop making its own testosterone because it's being replaced.
> 
> And despite what you hear, many SARMS shut you down this way also. And they have their own sets of problems. And that's in addition to simply not being as good as steroids are.
> 
> Early 20's, you don't need anything to grow besides food, hard training, and sleep. If you've hit a plateau in early 20's, you're doing something wrong in those areas.


Thanks, I don’t doubt I’m doing anything wrong to be honest. I can’t really quite put my finger on it but what I consider a “plateau” is not seeing the strength gains as much anymore. Because I’ve been working out for a few years anyway, it’s just now I’m at a wall with like Bench and not being able to hit 315lbs despite being so close. Same with deadlifts, for some unearthly reason (mainly form) I can barely hit 385, yet on squat I have about one weeks worth of training left to hit 405 easily. I mainly think it’s my diet of course because like I said in my introduction, I don’t know what the fuck I wanna do. I don’t know if I want to cut or stack on a few more pounds. My original goal was 200lbs and then I hit 180 and flattened at that and couldn’t get past 185lbs although I was eating 4,500-5,000kcal a day.


----------



## DivinePatriot (Aug 26, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I think they suck the balls.
> 
> They suck them...the balls.


They just sorta suck them dry I’ve heard 😂


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 26, 2021)

All I know about SARMS is a few years ago, a high school kid at my gym started taking them, then started puking after every workout.  I asked him what was different and he showed me this SARMS stack that he purchased from a local supplement store.  The counter jockey at the store told him that his body needed to get used to the SARMS.  I told him to toss that crap in the garbage because that particular store actually sold some SARMS that killed a kid.   

Here is the kicker, even after getting off SARMS, this kid still puked for weeks after every workout when he never puked before.  Safer than steroids, my arse!


----------



## DivinePatriot (Sep 17, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> All I know about SARMS is a few years ago, a high school kid at my gym started taking them, then started puking after every workout.  I asked him what was different and he showed me this SARMS stack that he purchased from a local supplement store.  The counter jockey at the store told him that his body needed to get used to the SARMS.  I told him to toss that crap in the garbage because that particular store actually sold some SARMS that killed a kid.
> 
> Here is the kicker, even after getting off SARMS, this kid still puked for weeks after every workout when he never puked before.  Safer than steroids, my arse!


Damn… that’s rough..


----------



## rexwal (Sep 17, 2021)

Any of these clowns that tell you SARMS are as good as steroids are trying to scam you. Stay for away from Dylan Gemelli he is a liar and only wants your money.


----------



## eazy (Sep 17, 2021)

rexwal said:


> Any of these clowns that tell you SARMS are as good as steroids are trying to scam you. Stay for away from Dylan Gemelli he is a liar and only wants your money.


I like it. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2021)

rexwal said:


> Any of these clowns that tell you SARMS are as good as steroids are trying to scam you. Stay for away from Dylan Gemelli he is a liar and only wants your money.


Don't get me started on Dylan... That guy is a piece of f'n work.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 19, 2021)

Dylan gemelli is a skinny POS. Scam artist at best and full of shit.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 19, 2021)

Never even heard of that guy. Guess thats a good thing


----------



## Limited Money (Sep 19, 2021)

I have never used them personally because I don't see much of a reward for the risk but in high school, I know a lot of people that have had experiences with many of the compounds. 

 Sarms have become mainstream with a shit load of exposure on tik-tok.  Many young people are using them just watch MPMD on youtube and you will see tons of teenagers like 14 years on sarms claiming how amazing it is but they have no idea how badly they are fucking them selfs over.  

Sarms are relatively new which means there is not much information regarding the long-term side effects of these drugs.  On the other hand, people have been using AAS since the 60s so there is a lot of data about side effects, dosages, etc.  New sarms are constantly coming out as they are developed each having a slightly different profile than the last.  

Sarms are easier to get than AAS you find a website enter your credit card and buy now.  They are labeled as research chemicals and are legal for purchase where AAS are illegal so it is slightly hard to obtain AAS.  The young guys and gals (they take this stuff more than I would have thought) want it now buy it now and barely do any research until they start to panic about the sides they are experienceing.  

I have some friends that took s4. They were like 120lb benching 185lb with like 3 months of training I was pissed because I was only benching 155lb and I weight 174lb with over 1 year of training.  One of them told me after the cycle that they were enhanced which made sense because they had hardly any lifting experience.  He complained how on s4 he lost his ability to see at night.  We worked out starting at 9pm so he couldn't see to drive to or from the gym super dangerous.  

Another guy from my gym took LGD 4033 with Mk677 he really wanted the status of having a 315lb bench.  He was already benching around 265lb ish so he was really close.  He achieved his goal but at the expense of having ED  when trying to hook up.  Also had some light balding.

RAD 140 is one of the stronger ones.  Preferred by one of the gym counter guys he had good gains blasting on this stuff a lot as a bodybuilder but hair loss again.  Might have had more sides I didn't talk to this guy much.  

This is the info I have learned myself and experiences from my gym peers.  15-23 age range which ya that's not the best time to be fucking with your hourmones.


----------



## IzzyIncredible (Sep 19, 2021)

I won't lie... before I ever touched real gear. I decided to get my feet wet by running a 8wk cycle of Ostarine.. the vascularity was unreal and I definitrly got more endurance while running it.. I could go harder during my workouts and I never wanted to leave the gym.. no super strength gains, but it did all the things it was supposed to do during that run (increased endurance, increased vascularity & body recomposition) ..this is the only SARM I have used but I do know that it is effective if you go into it knowing that it will not and never was designed to blow you up.


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2021)

SARMS made me gay. 


I love them.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> SARMS made me gay.
> 
> 
> I love them.


And a migrant worker too apparently 😆.. I kid, I kid.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 19, 2021)

I always found this to be a little alarming.


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 20, 2021)

I just ran a 12 weeks cycle of ostarine 30 and cardarine 20. Diet and training are always 100%. The recomposition was very drastic and I had no side effects. Im on trt so I cant speak to suppression. Cardarine is actually an amazing compound. The lift of endurance is remarkable; I could do 3 hrs of cardio a day no problem. Its odd but fatigue just never sets in. Strength gains were minimal but pumps were great; likely a result of less rest times from the cardarine. I'm done with SARMS though as the leck of long term outcomes worries me. Might touch cardarine again if i ever prep for a show.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

MrRogers said:


> I just ran a 12 weeks cycle of ostarine 30 and cardarine 20. Diet and training are always 100%. The recomposition was very drastic and I had no side effects. Im on trt so I cant speak to suppression. Cardarine is actually an amazing compound. The lift of endurance is remarkable; I could do 3 hrs of cardio a day no problem. Its odd but fatigue just never sets in. Strength gains were minimal but pumps were great; likely a result of less rest times from the cardarine. I'm done with SARMS though as the leck of long term outcomes worries me. Might touch cardarine again if i ever prep for a show.


Cardarine is the only one I'll touch... and technically it's not a SARM, but instead a PPAR agonist. So touch away 😁


----------



## JohnyB (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi. I have used many sarms and can tel you that good quality sarms is really god choice for beginners. Some of them do not impact testosterone (GW. sr9009, mk677), others lower or block production of test and you have to make PCT as after steroids cycle.  I noticed that test levels recover faster that after hard steroids.  Also there is no impact on liver.
In my opinion sarms has less side effects (looking in short time perspective). But i am not a scientist.


----------



## getpumped (Feb 5, 2022)

SARMS with testosterone are pretty good. the best i ever looked was on a low dose of test and some LGD-4033. also S-23 is amazing.

i wouldnt run SARMS without  test though as they all will shut down your natty test regardless of what people say


----------



## Send0 (Feb 5, 2022)

JohnyB said:


> Hi. I have used many sarms and can tel you that good quality sarms is really god choice for beginners. Some of them do not impact testosterone (GW. sr9009, mk677), others lower or block production of test and you have to make PCT as after steroids cycle.  I noticed that test levels recover faster that after hard steroids.  Also there is no impact on liver.
> In my opinion sarms has less side effects (looking in short time perspective). But i am not a scientist.


GW, SR9009, and MK-677 are not SARMs. SARM = Selective androgen receptor modulator

The first two are PPAR agonists, and MK is a ghrelin receptor agonist. They have nothing to do with androgen receptors, and therefore are not SARMs.

Ostarine and LGD are certainly liver toxic. I believe YK and some others are toxic as well, as some of those compounds are methylated. Others, like Rad140, don't appear to be liver toxic (ironic considering how harsh it is on everything else).

I don't care if someone wants to use SARMs, but SARMs definitely shut you down. Anything that interferes with HPTA will cause shut down.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 5, 2022)

They are trash and a waste of money. They cost as much actual gear and are less effective and not any safer.


----------



## eazy (Feb 5, 2022)

JohnyB said:


> Also there is no impact on liver.


that's a bold claim


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> that's a bold claim


That’s a bullshit claim 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 6, 2022)

JohnyB said:


> Hi. I have used many sarms and can tel you that good quality sarms is really god choice for beginners. Some of them do not impact testosterone (GW. sr9009, mk677), others lower or block production of test and you have to make PCT as after steroids cycle.  I noticed that test levels recover faster that after hard steroids.  Also there is no impact on liver.
> In my opinion sarms has less side effects (looking in short time perspective). But i am not a scientist.


How often do you derp


----------



## Yano (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> GW, SR9009, and MK-677 are not SARMs. SARM = Selective androgen receptor modulator
> 
> The first two are PPAR agonists, and MK is a ghrelin receptor agonist. They have nothing to do with androgen receptors, and therefore are not SARMs.
> 
> ...


Only time i've ever had issues with tendons n joints was during a trial run of YK just to see what was up and if it lived up to the hype. Just felt brittle and sore all the time. Never again for me.


----------



## JohnyB (Feb 23, 2022)

JohnyB said:


> Hi. I have used many sarms and can tel you that good quality sarms is really god choice for beginners. Some of them do not impact testosterone (GW. sr9009, mk677), others lower or block production of test and you have to make PCT as after steroids cycle.  I noticed that test levels recover faster that after hard steroids.  Also there is no impact on liver.
> In my opinion sarms has less side effects (looking in short time perspective). But i am not a scientist.


I found many good products on this webstore supplements4muscle.com


----------

